# My Planted Discus Tank … Index on 1st post of page 1 (56K!)



## Dave_Discus (Sep 10, 2006)

What' up with all the floating plants? What kind of tetra's are those in there?


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

Dave_Discus said:


> What' up with all the floating plants? What kind of tetra's are those in there?


The floating plants are growing out of control! They’re Phyllanthus fluitans that were included with the shipment I got from Aquarium plants, and aquascape plant packages. I’ll be taking them out. The tetras are:

Serpae Tetra
Bloodfin Tetra
Neon Tetras
Black Neon Tetras
Orange Von Rio Flame Tetras


----------



## Dave_Discus (Sep 10, 2006)

Im a Discus guy more so than plants. Read up on them Discus.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Pictures back up...*

I move the pics so that there is no bandwidth limit


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*What type of tetra is this*

Does anyone know the type of tetra this is?


----------



## LoJack (Oct 10, 2006)

looking good!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Definately looking good. Do you have specs on your tank? Gallons, lighting, dosing methods....etc.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Tank specs*

I'll get more info out later today. Basicly 100Gal 4'x2'x2' Teneview Tenecor tank. Lights: Tek 6 bulb 48" with 3 Giesemann Midday and 3 Giesemann AquaBlue, CO2, dosing, RO/DI mixed with filtered water cycles automatically everyday with 40% water change. I'll fill in more later and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## tha_beeg (May 16, 2006)

jt20194 said:


> Does anyone know the type of tetra this is?


orange von rio flame tetras


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

do i spy a wild blue...possibly brown discus in therer?


----------



## deadmonkey (Oct 22, 2006)

Very pretty tank. Discus's are so sexy. 
I had a very pretty Discus Alas I got a steal on one at the local pet store for $35. My heart broke when he died due to an algae bloom.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

tha_beeg said:


> orange von rio flame tetras


Thanks tha_beeg... They’re funny little tetras… they seam to think they are twice their size and are fearless.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

TheOtherGeoff said:


> do i spy a wild blue...possibly brown discus in therer?


There is one wild discus in the tank. I believe that it is a brown. The LFS did not know the type but knew it was a wild discus. He had two but the bigger of the two died shortly after receiving them. After speaking with the LFS, I took a chance picking this one up since he had already survived a month and appeared to have acclimated to dry and frozen food. I have had him/her for about 6 months now. The other discus I have had for about a year. The tank was not previously setup as a planted tank and just looked like your typical breeding tank. I decided that I could not deal with that sterile look any more since I had already successfully bred discus back in 1994. I love the wild discus and want to find some more. I see you have some Heckel Discus. Your tank is beautiful!!! The smaller discus are recent additions again from a LFS.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

yes i do have two heckels. i am also on the quest for more wild discus, i want some browns. and after this most recent picture, i would definitly say thats a brown. thanks for the tank compliment, it is less then desired in its current state of being but its ok never the less. i hope to bump the lighting on it more and blance out the problem that way.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Some current pictures of the tank...*

Thought that I would add the latest pictures of the discus tank. I’ll be adding some wild discus in the future.

The tank as of Nov 11h 








































































I know that I said I was going to describe the setup. I will since I think there are some interesting elements that include all functions being monitored or controlled by a PC program that integrates with the tank’s AquaController. CO2 and water changes are programmed as well. Also, I use a sump which some would argue are better suited for marine tanks. The one area that I left manual is dosing… for that I use a Kent 2-1/2 Gal AquaDose. It is a work in progress and I wish I had done more research before actually setting up the aquarium. Substrate would have been a big change. I’ll try and put together the description with pictures since I have enjoyed those posts that offered other’s experiences. I welcome any constructive criticism after I post my approach.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Good start on a tank. But you are just teasing us with the info on the physical setup. Please do post it. :smile: 

But even more important, please post your light/water params/feeding/fert schedule. It looks like you've got some algae there that needs some attention, and without knowing what's going on it the tank it's a bit tough to comment.


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

nice tank,
more plants will be great here.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Setup*



scolley said:


> Good start on a tank. But you are just teasing us with the info on the physical setup. Please do post it. :smile:


Scolley... not pretty but here are the initial pics and a diagram of my system. Will add text later

Filter and water change system - actual photos below...









Light Program









HCA Application









Left side of stand shows MegaFlow and CO2 and float switch









Right side - XP3 and Gamma 40W UV sterilizer









KH at 2 and pH at 6.54 puts CO2 at ~20 milligrams/liter









Dupla Thermik Set 60W on 24hours for up to 95gal









Fert dosing









RO/DI with pre filter and solenoid water valve connected to the float switch









Water drain solenoid works with X10 controller


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Woooo Hooo! Hey! That's hot stuff! roud: 

I know hi-tech get's a bad name from all the people wearing the "KISS" buttons. But I know that mine is complicated as heck, and it WORKS. I say that only to say that I know that you have been at this game for a little while, and it warms the cockles of my heart to see that you have come to the same conclusion... if it can be done reasonably reliably, don't be afraid!

That is a way cool setup!

So now the inevitable questions...

1) What is that light control software? And what advantages does it bring over the typical controlled time period? Or over the less common, but still widely in use controls that mimic a the photo period of a specific latitude/longitude?

2) What kind of CO2 swing do you get with your Aquacontroller?

3) Is that Kent fert jug on a drip? And if so, what ferts are you dripping?

4) How's the noise from that overflow/sump arrangement? I'm relatively new to the hobby, and immediately dived right into the massively in-line challenge; heat, temp probe, pH probe, and in tank level sensing. It's a real PITA, and naturally it can all be replaced with a good overflow/sump. Hence the question...

Fantastic setup though! Thanks for sharing that!



PS - I want an Aquacontroller so bad I could puke. I'm about 2 seconds from pushing the "BUY" button to get one. But the only thing that holds me back is the knowledge that by swtiching to that from my current X10 controller, and X10 control panels, means that I have to give up the ability to walk in at any moment, and turn on, or off, any component I wish. Anything you can do to get me beyond that concern would be MUCH appreciated.

PPS - That said, Aquacontrollers are inherently superior to X10 controllers because they send out redundant on/off signals at 5 minute intervals. Most X10 controllers only send a signal when the on/off state is supposed to change. That's fine most of the time. But if you lose ppwer for a while, things can get screwed up fast.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Whoa thats awsome with the Capital "A" and complicated too. You must of spent a lot of time on this


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Responses*

Steve:

1) Light Control Software is part of the Home Control Assistant (HCA) Pro V6.3. The screen shot after the light program shows the default interface. I find it to be much more refined and robust for X10 than anything else I have seen. Here is a link to their web site... Home Control Assistant . The advantage could be user preference but I like that I can create schedules that launch either X10 programs or devices. Of course the schedule can be based on sunrise times for your location. My Tek T5 6 bulb fixture has 2 separate ballast that turn on either the 2 outside bulbs or 4 inside bulbs. 
Although, the AquaController has the ability to control the lights via X10, I chose not to use it but instead use HCA since it provides much more control in programming the devices. HCA allowed me to define a start schedule that launches the light program. The light program does everything else and can be easily modified until I get it right! My approach was to start the light program 30 minutes after sunrise. I start first with the Office lights that are also X10 enabled to acclimate the fish for 5 minutes. I normally close the blinds in the office at night so the sunlight doesn’t offer much help in the morning. I than turn on the outside bulbs (Giesemann Midday 6K full spectrum and a Giesemann Aquablue Plus 11K full spectrum fluorescent that has 60% Actinic and 40% White spectrum) for 3 hours. These I call the Sunrise and Sunset Lights in the program. Next the “Midday Lights” turn on (4 inside bulbs again a mix of 6K and 11K) and the Sunrise Sunset Lights turn off. I leave those on for 2 hours. I think you get the idea. Look at the screen shot to follow the rest of the schedule. This type of control is just easier to implement with HCA. 

2) What kind of CO2 swing do you get with your Aquacontroller? Like you said the AquaController is the only X10 controller that eliminates X10 errors like collisions etc by repeating the X10 commands every five minutes for a current state of a device. Great way of managing less than perfect devices that may miss a command. Since CO2 is not needed during the night, I have an HCA program that looks at the Light Flag set by the Light Program to determine if the CO2 should be turned off. This program is triggered by the CO2 X10 device House and Unit code that the AquaController uses to turn on the CO2 solenoid. The cool thing about the flag is that I can delay when it gets set after my lights turn off. Once the AquaController sends the on command HCA sees it and launches the Night CO2 program that checks the Light Flag and if the lights are off waits 5 seconds and turns off the CO2 solenoid. 

Now to answer your question. During the day, based on my KH I try and keep my pH at 6.5 or so. The AquaController turns on the CO2 and does a great job of keeping it within .04 of that pH. During the night it gradually goes up to about 6.8 or 6.9. The fish have no problems with this. Once the lights are back on it takes about 2 hours to get the pH down to 6.5.

3) Kent AquaDose is on a drip that depletes the tank (2 ½ gals) in two days. I am using Kent Freshwater Plant formula and Kent ProPlant mixed together based on their high end dosage recommendation. Since I do water changes of 20 gals every other day, I set the drip system to supply the ferts in that cycle. I have an Excel spreadsheet that I use to determine both the light requirements and the number of seconds between drops based on how long I want to drip – 1 day 2 days etc. To be candid, I have not taken the time to work out this element of the regime the way I should have. I have yet to even get any test kits. I am about to push the bottom on LaMotte test kits. What would you recommend on test kits?

4) Quiet!!! The sump part is very quiet but the reservoir was noisy until I added an overflow in it. When my cover is on the stand I really don’t hear the filters or water flow. 

In so far as getting an AquaController, your concern about control should not be an issue. Remember, you can choose what the AquaController does or does not control. It’s great for the pH, temperature and ORP. It has a great interface to your PC that enables you to set the parameters over the PC. I chose not to use it for the lights, water change or the UV. Since you can define the X10 House and Unit codes you want the AqauController to use for the devices you want it to control; you can monitor the devices on your PC. In my case, I have a dedicated PC running the HCA X10 application and AquaNotes for the AqauController. I would highly recommend the AquaController, you will love it! I have two UPSs to deal with power losses

MR.SANDMAN:

I remember when I first started flying; it seemed that the instrument panel was so complicated, after awhile it becomes second nature… If you look at the setup awhile it will seem less complicated than when you first look at it.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

jt20194 said:


> I remember when I first started flying; it seemed that the instrument panel was so complicated, after awhile it becomes second nature…


Perfect analogy. I know people look under my stand, and their jaws slack and eyes glaze over, and saw something about it being way too confusing. Nope, just like that instrument panel, it's pretty daunting the first time you look at it. But soon you know where everything is, what it does, and what it looks like when something is wrong. Not confusing at all.

As for the Lamotte, I've only got one Lamotte - the Alkalinity kit, 4491-DR, for measuring KH. That is because having a good read is half the equation to knowing your CO2 ppm. I LOVE the kit because it is wicked precise, with unambiguous results. But the markings on the glassware that came with it were off (I have a thread on that - search for Lamotte), so the kit by itself would have been precise, but precisely wrong. But that we easily overcome by supplementing the kit with one of my accurately marked dosing syringes. Now I KNOW what my KH is, and subsequently, my CO2 ppm.

Thanks for the great reply. HCA looks like a powerful tool. I'm happy with the current generation of X10 software/hardware I'm using. But the lack of the "5 minutes status refresh" feature that Aquacontrollers have really gets my goat. I'm thrilled to hear you get such precision with it's pH control. But I really wish there was a single solution that would cover everything - reliably. Even now,I don't have my dosers on X10. Too much room for tragedy. I would confidently move everything to an Aquacontroller, but then I lose the ability to turn some things on/off as I please.

Like your solution, there appears to be no single technology that can provide the appropriate levels of automation, flexible control, and dependability. But that is impressive job of pulling all the pieces together to work as a cohesive solution. roud: 

I'm gonna go give a harder ponder to that Aquacontroller! Thanks.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Sump*

Steve:

I really didn’t answer the sump question quite the way you asked. Hence this post. This is the first sump I have used and I have to say that I would never go back. It provides a number of options that make it much easier to manage your aquarium. In my case I added the float switch which enables me to automate my water changes as well as ensure that evaporation does not lower my water levels. Although, since I have started doing water changes every other day, I doubt that evaporation is an issue. Further, it provides an interesting area that various critters seem to end up in. Since I have been monitoring the sump, I have found one baby tetra swimming in the sump, a species of some kind of small dragonfly which I later saw flying around my office, snails and some sort of minute white water bug that is smaller than a flea and jumps around like a flea. It’s like having a whole new area to explore that your fish don’t get bend out of shape with you when you have a flashlight probing the thing. All joking aside - I love the sump and its biofilter functionality, the ability to place everything in it and the ease by which I can prime my canister filter by just turning on my sump pump. GO for it, it makes things easier to manage.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks. There are number of very good threads here dealing with sumps vs. in-line. Having a sump could greatly simplify many things. It's clear how it does for you. I'll definitely be giving them a hard look if/when I set up a new tank.

Thanks for sharing the insight. And the unexpected pleasures (finding the visitors!) Very cool.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Flowers*

Some close ups of the flowers on the surface...


----------



## TheXman (Oct 27, 2006)

I notice that you added some cardinals to the mix. Do they school with the neons? I am hoping to get some cardinals in the future, but because of their initial sesitivity, I was thinking that if I got a small school of neons established first, the cardinals might school with the neons and might do better if they had this already established school to join. What do you think?


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

TheXman said:


> I notice that you added some cardinals to the mix. Do they school with the neons? I am hoping to get some cardinals in the future, but because of their initial sesitivity, I was thinking that if I got a small school of neons established first, the cardinals might school with the neons and might do better if they had this already established school to join. What do you think?


TheXman

The quick answer is yes they do… on the other hand after they settle in and become accustom to their environment they start to disperse and school very little.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

quite an impressive set up!
I do think the algae detracts form the overall appearance. Co2 an issue?


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

fresh_newby said:


> quite an impressive set up!
> I do think the algae detracts form the overall appearance. Co2 an issue?


Thanks Lynn. I agree with you about the algae. Indeed, after looking at the other member’s tanks including yours, I am hoping that I’ll have enough time to do a total remake in so far as the aquascaping. When I started this project, I focused mostly on establishing the framework to allow me to have complete control of the tank’s support elements; lighting, filter, UV, CO2 and such. I think I have that worked out, now I need to leverage it to reach that balance between great plant growth and no algae. 

My biggest problem is hair algae, especially on the driftwood that is closest to the lights. I read that too much iron could cause that. My CO2 levels should be close to… I just did a retest of my KH. Looks like you could be right!!! It took only one drop which means it’s likely between .5 and 1 dKH. My pH is 6.4. I’ll adjust it to 6.1 and see if that helps. 

Thanks for making me look at this again. I was blending pre RO water (sediment and carbon block filtered) with RO/DI water to get the dKH to 2. I decided to stop that since my water valves weren’t accurate enough to set the flow rates I wanted. Accordingly, I have been only using RO/DI water with ferts. I’ll get better valves and return to blending my water. This also reduces the amount of water being wasted.

Got to love this hobby. I’ll be posting in the future when I do the remake with new substrate and layout and expect to get help with this :icon_bigg . I only wish I could start it today but it will have to wait until time permits.

Jim


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi, nice pics! Cool setup.

What is that black pump in the last pic? for the drain line?

What is that white GE canister looking thing, under the RO unit?


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

Brilliant said:


> Hi, nice pics! Cool setup.
> 
> What is that black pump in the last pic? for the drain line?
> 
> What is that white GE canister looking thing, under the RO unit?


Brilliant, the black device is a solenoid valve that is controlled by an X10 module to turn on and off the drain water. Fortunately, my tank is located in the basement where I have my office. I was able to run the supply and drain lines into the utility room where you see the valve. I have two solenoid valves. One for the RO/DI unit and the one you asked about. The RO/DI solenoid is controlled by a float switch in the sump. Therefore when the water drain program starts draining the tank, the float switch triggers the solenoid on the RO/DI unit and starts filling the tank. I keep the drain rate synchronized with the fill rate. The solenoids can be found here...

AquaFX - Reverse Osmosis Water Filters - Liquid Level Controller

The white GE canister is just a pre-filter to the RO unit. Helps prolong the life of the sediment and carbon blocks.

Thanks for the feedback

Jim


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

OK cool thanks! 
Is that just a valve? or does it also pump water?


...grumbles...I wish I had a basement....but I do have baseboard heating to hide drain line in and nearby drain!


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

Brilliant said:


> OK cool thanks!
> Is that just a valve? or does it also pump water?
> 
> 
> ...grumbles...I wish I had a basement....but I do have baseboard heating to hide drain line in and nearby drain!


It's just a valve. I have a siphon tube that I put together from some PVC tubes and a reduction joint that uses a ¼” quick connect to insert the flexible drain tube I use to route the water back to the drain. Since the top of the tank sits at 60 inches I simply use gravity to pressure the return flow. To start the siphon tube the first time I set up three valves that based on how they are set can reverse the flow of water and force water from my source that has 80 lbs PSI to fill the drain tube. Once filled, I set the valves to drain and the solenoid valve takes care of the rest. Here is the drain tube… 
















Sounds like you were creative in hiding your drain line!

Jim


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Close up of Cardinal*


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey its not done yet! more posts from creative guys like yourself and the rest of the autowater changer folks around here and it will be.

I am wondering how I am going to power my drain. I liked Betowess' idea with the hobby pump but I am wondering if I can just hook a 3way valve onto my filters output. Using the filter to drain the tank. Without a pump powering the drain I imagine it would be like a trickle and too slow for me beacuse I want it to be activated via switch instead of automatic.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

Brilliant said:


> Hey its not done yet! more posts from creative guys like yourself and the rest of the autowater changer folks around here and it will be.
> 
> I am wondering how I am going to power my drain. I liked Betowess' idea with the hobby pump but I am wondering if I can just hook a 3way valve onto my filters output. Using the filter to drain the tank. Without a pump powering the drain I imagine it would be like a trickle and too slow for me beacuse I want it to be activated via switch instead of automatic.


Brilliant,

A three way valve could work well but I would make sure that you have the normal position being the straight through position. 










Here is a link that you may find helpful. They have both electric and manual valves… 3-way valves|Electrically actuated valves|Air actuated valves - 2-way and 3-way valves

Good luck in your layout. Once you have it working you’ll love. My next change is to include the Spectra LiterMeter III peristaltic pump to better manage my dosing.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Love those flowers*


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

ooh....is that a madagascar lace flower? Nice macro pics.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

fresh_newby said:


> ooh....is that a madagascar lace flower? Nice macro pics.


I only wish it were. I am not that good at growing plants yet... It's a Wavy Swordplant (Aponogeton crispus) http://www.plantedtank.net/plantprofiles/Wavy-Swordplant-Aponogeton-crispus/1010/

Thanks Lynn on the pics. I am trying to combine my hobbies and interest... aquariums, computers and photography.

JT


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Beautiful flowers Jim, and a great setup! I read about this Neptune Systems controler over at Scolley's and of course came over here when I saw the thread. Your system looks really interesting! 

PS.I have a little thread algae I'm battling myself. With Craig's suggestion taken, (Wolfenexx) I have reduced my lighting substantially and that has certainly helped with my thread. Added PO4 has helped a lot too. Anyhow, way cool tank!


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

Betowess said:


> Beautiful flowers Jim, and a great setup! I read about this Neptune Systems controler over at Scolley's and of course came over here when I saw the thread. Your system looks really interesting!
> 
> PS.I have a little thread algae I'm battling myself. With Craig's suggestion taken, (Wolfenexx) I have reduced my lighting substantially and that has certainly helped with my thread. Added PO4 has helped a lot too. Anyhow, way cool tank!


Bob,

Thanks for the kind words. I have a long way to go with respect to aquascaping. I have looked at your thread and love both the tank and quality of work you put into your setup (http://plantedtank.net/forums/gener.../37229-update-new-pics-totally-cool-auto.html). Since my tank came with a sump, my approach to the setup obviously was driven around it. After working with it I have to admit I really like sumps for freshwater aquariums as well. Everything else was just combining the various technologies so that I ended up with pretty much a maintenance free setup. My latest update now includes a LiterMeter III which I use with my AquaDose 2.5 gal reservoir to dose my aquarium. I have it set to dose 300ml per day with my ferts set to concentrations in the reservoir so that it should last 30 days. I updated my setup diagram to show it. Steve’s (Scolley) last post inspired me when he said that he was leaving for a 30 day business trip and only needed his son to feed his fish. Once I have my tank balanced… great plant growth, no algae, happy fish I’ll redo my layout and substrate and will likely need to make adjustments but will have the confidence that I’ll be able to handle anything.

Thanks for the suggestions; I’ll let you know how it goes.


----------



## dgarnier (Dec 31, 2006)

*30 day dosing*

JT20194,

Can you describe how you calculated the amounts over 30 days? What made you pick the LiterMeter III? I am thinking about bringing out the old 120 gal aquarium and have been looking at the threads on automating water, CO2, and dosing and found this forum to be a wealth of information. Good info on the setup.

DG


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Dosing*



dgarnier said:


> JT20194,
> 
> Can you describe how you calculated the amounts over 30 days? What made you pick the LiterMeter III? I am thinking about bringing out the old 120 gal aquarium and have been looking at the threads on automating water, CO2, and dosing and found this forum to be a wealth of information. Good info on the setup.
> 
> DG


Welcome aboard dgarnier!!! You’ll find this to be a great forum and a very helpful group of individuals. Not sure what threads you have looked at but thank you for your comments on my setup. Here is a list of some other links that I think you’ll find very interesting as well as appreciate their aquascaping. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/33185-kahunas-revenge-56k.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/37229-update-new-pics-totally-cool-auto.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/28332-sump-journal-sorta.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/36681-75-gallon-gallery-56k-warning.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/16059-120-gallon-planted-discus-tank-project.html

With regard to the dosing there are a number of other individuals more qualified than I since I too am somewhat new to this forum and have yet to fully get things right. Remember, the dynamics between all the variables of light, ferts, CO2, substrate, water changes and plant and fish loading make it an interesting balancing act. Many on this forum make it look easy and those are the threads that you should read through. Also, look at the Water section for dosing recommendations. (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/water-parameters/21944-_dosing-regimes_.html)

Given that disclaimer, I will share with you what I am doing now and welcome others to comment on how to improve this part of my regime. 

I started this project with the Kent 2.5 gal AquaDose drip system that has a fairly good drip regulator. A dosing reservoir basically enables one to add your ferts directly to the reservoir diluted with water and in this case drip the mix over the period of time that you want to cover. For example, if I want to drip over two days and the ferts directions say use 15ml per week, simply add 4.28ml of ferts (15 ml / 7 days times 2 days) and the rest water. To set the drip rate to deplete the mix of 2.5 gals over two days you need to set the drip to a single drop every 2.3 seconds. This is based on the droplet size. I have an Excel spreadsheet that I use to determine either the number of drops per second needed or the total ml of ferts needed based on the number of days I want to run the drip system. If you are following my logic you’ll begin to appreciate that if I want to extend this over a thirty day period I need to reduce my drip rate to a single drop every 28.5 seconds for 2.5 gals. Remember, the drip rate is based on the reservoir size and is independent of the total fert dosage. The dosage is set by the ferts you are using. Currently I use Kent Plant Supplement and Kent Pro Plant. Kent’s direction for Plant Supplement is to use 5 to 15 ml per 30 gallons once a week. For Pro Plant it states 5 to 15ml one to three times a week. Based on their recommendations and that I want to dose over 30 days I calculated the following…

Kent Plant Supplement: 15 ml * (30/7) * (100/30) = 214.28 ml. 
(30 days divided by 7 days a week. Tank size 100 gals)

Kent Pro Plant: 15 ml * 2 * (30/7) * (100/30) = 428.57 ml. 
(twice a week 30 days divided by 7 days a week. Tank size 100 gals)

So… I need 214 ml for Plant Supplement and 428 ml for Pro Plant over 30days. I add these to the Kent reservoir fill the rest with water and determine how many ml per day needed to deplete the reservoir over 30 days. Turns out to be about 303ml per day. Here’s where the LiterMeter comes in. Instead of setting the drip rate to one drop for every 28.5 seconds (very difficult to do and must be adjusted every two or three days) I purchased the LiterMeter III. This has a build in computer that once you calibrate the pump rate, all you need to set is the liters or milliliters per day you want to disperse. Accordingly, I simply connected the Kent AquaDose reservoir to the inline of the LiterMeter, calibrated the rate and set it to 300ml per day. The pump then calculates how long to run each cycle (150 per day) and disperses the exact amount daily.

A little long winded but hopefully you get the idea…


JT


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

Jim, maybe you'll join GWAPA and invite everybody over for show and tell?
I really can't wrap my head around all these pictures and explanations..


Mark


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Jim, very nice macro shots! 

First things first: that is a crazy setup you have there!! Me wishes I had a house with a basement (apartment life sucks in NoVA). 

Second: the light effect with the surface plants and the "circle" is a cool concept...more suited to the true habitat of discus. 

I still haven't made my way to a GWAPA meeting so one of these days we'll have to swap ideas, plants, etc. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

fredyk said:


> Jim, maybe you'll join GWAPA and invite everybody over for show and tell?
> I really can't wrap my head around all these pictures and explanations..
> 
> 
> Mark


Mark,

I deserve that response and appreciate the humor in it. I can be a little long winded… just trying to explain my approach. I would be willing to join the GWAPA and host a meeting at my place for those that would really want to be bored with my setup. I’ll get Georgiadawgger to join as well since he’s also a local to the DC, MD, and NOVA area. 

Thanks for the entertaining feedback!


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

Georgiadawgger said:


> Jim, very nice macro shots!
> 
> First things first: that is a crazy setup you have there!! Me wishes I had a house with a basement (apartment life sucks in NoVA).
> 
> ...


Georgiadawgger,

Thanks for the feedback! I’ll be posting some new pics shortly since I have done some recent trading and just picked up two wild heckles from a LFS called Tropical Fish World. Great place! I was able to observe the heckles before buying them and both the LFS expert and I agreed on two that look like they had paired off from the others. He had a total of six all doing very well. Since I have had them they are eating like there is no tomorrow and beginning to do their dance with one another. 

It does work out nicely having the aquarium in the basement. It made it very easy to run the lines to the utility room. 

Definitely join. I would like to catch up at a GWAPA meeting. Read my last post, I have committed you!


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

JT - great looking setup! Maybe I WILL look into the sump...oh man - my wife is going to kill me!


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow beautiful tank. want to come do mine for me. I wish i could have a beautiful tank like that.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

SuRje1976 said:


> JT - great looking setup! Maybe I WILL look into the sump...oh man - my wife is going to kill me!


Sergio

Thanks for your kind words. It is still a work in progress and changes come about because of individuals like you and the other’s on this forum. Indeed, I just placed an order for some John Guest ¼” check valves based on your thread. This actually solves one of my blending issues. See below










Your wife will understand once you explain the advantages :thumbsup:


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

Architect1 said:


> Wow beautiful tank. want to come do mine for me. I wish i could have a beautiful tank like that.


Architect1,

Thanks for your feedback! I still have a lot to do in so far as aquascaping. The setup definitely rocks since everything is controlled by my computer. Let me know what I can do.

JT


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

jt20194 said:


> Your wife will understand once you explain the advantages :thumbsup:


JT - You don't know my wife :icon_mrgr LOL. I'm glad you'll be able to work out the blending issue!


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

York joken your pc is controlling it all? thats crazy I never heard of that. other then in the fishy games.

I never had much luck with plants cause one I don't have the money for the perfect planted tank. I also got discus witch makes it a little bit more harder for me to deal with cause there 84 to 87 degrees. As you also know its hard to put plants in that temp. I would suggest a pond lily thats what I'm going to do.

Pond lily
jungle valls
maybe swords
anubila its got red in the leaves
and sand in the tank
with a huge piece of drift wood

The reason why i never stared its because I made the mistake of not growing out my discus then make the planted tank. I lost some an now I'm doing it right a year later. So yeah i stunted them a bit but there all 6" and next month on there year anniversary I will slowly start the process up.

I deffiently would like to see more posts. its always great to see a beautiful tank. 

I do know bushy nosed plecos are the best for eating the algae and not the fish or the plants.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Pygmy chain sword flower*

Macro of Echinodorus tenellus Pygmy chain sword flower


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Macro of Serpae*

Serpae Tetra



















Should have shots of Heckels tomorrow


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

great shots! I love the light reflection on the O2 bubble.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

fresh_newby said:


> great shots! I love the light reflection on the O2 bubble.


Thanks Lynn. I took a few of the flower before it was too late. If you like the reflection then you may think this one to be even more aesthetically pleasing…


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Heckel*

One of my new wild Heckel discus... the plant that the Heckel is in front of is the same plant (Pigmy Sword) I shot the picture of the flower above. Gives you an idea of how small it is.


----------



## dgarnier (Dec 31, 2006)

*Thanks for your response*

Thanks for the explanation on your dosing and the links! I haven’t been on this forum for sometime and still want to get the 120 out. In the meantime I’ll attempt to review the other links then determine if it really is worth expending the amount of effort you put into your tank. Your pictures are great!

DG


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

Amazing pics JT!


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow love your sypa And you new wild. I love the pics great job. How big is the new wild 6"?


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

SuRje1976 said:


> Amazing pics JT!


Sergio, 

I got lucky. How is that new tank coming along? I’d love to see any progress. Read my post below. My Heckels may breed soon… you may still want to consider a sump for that new tank :smile: .



Architect1 said:


> Wow love your sypa And you new wild. I love the pics great job. How big is the new wild 6"?


Architect1,

Thanks so much! I have to say that the Heckels have been great! The largest one is about 6”. Good call. The smaller one is about 5 ½”. Like I said to Sergio, I think you’ll find this interesting since you too love Discus, I believe my Heckels may breed in the near future. Read the post below and let me know what you think.

JT


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Heckels cleaning leaves*

In an earlier post on this thread, I noted that I got a pair of Heckels from a very good LFS called Tropical Fish World in Rockville, MD. One of the LFS employees or co-ower (not sure) really knew his fish and had personally cared for the six or eight Heckels that they had. I spend some time with him observing the Heckels in the LFS and we jointly agreed that two of them looked like they had paired off. My kids bought these two for me at Christmas and I introduced them into my tank December 27th. 

The first 2 days they were fine but my other domestic Discus didn’t take much time in establishing their dominance. Pecking order had to be established. It clearly took its toll on my Heckels. They showed signs of extreme stress pinched fins and a clear white mucus covered their whole bodies and fins… likely fungus. Of course this all happened while I was in NY visiting my sister and daughter. By the time I got back, I thought that I was going to lose them. I immediately started with Maracyn Plus since I had enough on hand for a treatment. I was close to removing them and putting them into a 20gal but wasn’t sure if that wouldn’t put them over the edge in so far as additional stress. I opted to leave them in the tank and hoped for the best. 

I am happy to say that these beauties within 5 days were close to being fully recovered and eating like no tomorrow. There still exist the fighting and chasing between all of them. Their pecking order is really interesting with my largest domestic Blue taking the top rank in the tank. Over the last two weeks the level of fighting has increased to a point that I have never seen before with Discus. My next largest domestic blue has really taken a lot of beating but never stops fighting back with the ones he/she believes he/she is dominate over. The Heckels have established their order as well. I have noticed over the last two weeks that the Heckels have been dancing with each other, spreading their fins out when they approach each other in opposite direction, and color that indicates they have a thing for each other. 

The last two days have confirmed my observations in that they have now established their own area of the tank and have started to defend this area even against the big blue. I believe that the larger Heckel is the male and in truth is almost as large as the big blue. He defends the female Heckel and they have started cleaning a number of places to lay their eggs on. Unfortunately, there are places they can lay their eggs, should they go to the next step, where the view would be completely block by that darn big piece of draft wood in the tank. I am hoping that they indeed take it all the way and that they choose a place where I can share the event with pictures. Wish me luck! Since wild Heckels are considered the most difficult to breed, I have to say I am very excited about this pair. 

I have breed domestic Discus back in 1994 and raised their young to full adults which I give away. My first Discus I ever had was back in 1964 and they were wild Brown Discus. The literature back then was very different then it is today. I have an old 8mm film that I took of my tanks and will try and capture some stills to show you the Discus and Angles I had back then.


----------



## dgarnier (Dec 31, 2006)

*Index...*

JT like the idea but page count could be offset in large threads like Scolly's

DG


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*New Flowers*

The Wavy Sword has such beautiful flowers









Another of the Pigmy Sword


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Heckels*

Sorry about the quality of the pics but I shot these at 1600 ISO so that I would not scare the discus. Also, got reflection from the front because I was wearing a white shirt but thought that I would do a quick update of the Heckels. Haven't had any time to do anything about the plants but the fish are doing great.























































Jim


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

jt20194 said:


> Thanks Lynn. I took a few of the flower before it was too late. If you like the reflection then you may think this one to be even more aesthetically pleasing…


Whoo, Jim, that is a capture to mount on the wall. I especially love the second Discus picture surrounded by plants too! Super nice stuff roud:


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah, here is a man of my “blood group”…








Congrats on that nice Heckels Collection and Company…:red_mouth 
and this impressive macro plants picture…roud: 
That is my favorite:



jt20194 said:


> The Wavy Sword has such beautiful flowers


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Wonderful set up! It looks like your discus are very happy and healthy. Good for you!


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

That's reallly nice: both of you


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

What's the smallest one in the upper right of the first few pictures?
Gorgeus tank.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

those heckels are looking nice. makes me miss mine...


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Disaster...*

Sorry about taking so long to get back to everyone. Had a bit of a disaster… the very next morning after taking the discus pictures I woke up around 6:00AM and went to the bathroom. Thought… go back to bed, did, shut my eyes heard a constant running of water. That darn toilet now I have to get out of bed and jiggle the handle to set the flap valve and this never happens… wouldn’t it be funny if my RO/DI sprung a leak. No, maybe I am hearing things… stay in bed. Fall asleep… 6:30AM still hear that sound. Better check the toilet. Get out of bed walk over to the toilet nothing; check the toilets in the other bathrooms upstairs, fine… Check the main floor bathroom, nothing wrong with it, must be the basement bathroom I’ll check that out. Start down the stairs to the basement and heard water not in the pipes but like splashing somewhere in the basement. Get a little panicked until I hit the basement carpet. Now I am in a real panic. Water ½ inch or level with the carpet. Ouch, this can’t be good. Head to the utility room and lo and behold water is pouring out of my center RO/DI filter housing. 

Being the calm, cool, and level headed individual that I am, I immediately assess the multitude of corrective options before me! I think to myself “What the f*ck do I do now!” Maybe I am not the calm, cool and level headed individual I just described… no indeed I am just someone with a lot to clean up. Fortunately, I have a wetvac that I pull out and start vacuuming the water up from the floor and carpet. Have no idea how long the water was pouring out of the filter housing but I did have to dump the 20 gal wetvac 3 times. The funny thing is that I have a drain in the utility room but the previous owners put down linoleum in that room and it was done poorly and peeled back in certain areas that let the water flow into the main part of the basement as well as the drain... I knew I should have taken care that! 

The only good thing about this disaster is that it proved my automatic water changer design worked. Since my tank was going through a water change, meaning that it was draining, by adding the second float switch that turns off the drain solenoid if it drains faster than it can fill, it kept the sump from draining to a point that would have cavitated the pumps shutting down the filters. Here are some pictures 









See the crack in the housing. This system had been running for about a month since the last filter changes. My standing pressure is between 80 and 90 PSI. My running pressure is 60 PSI. 









What’s missing… oh it’s the carbon filter, that’s right I moved it to the GE filter housing lower right until my new unit comes in. 









Filled this baby 3 times… fun!

Ok now to reply


Betowess said:


> Whoo, Jim, that is a capture to mount on the wall. I especially love the second Discus picture surrounded by plants too! Super nice stuff roud:


Bob thank you for your comments, it means a lot coming from you.



AQUASAUR said:


> Yeah, here is a man of my “blood group”…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AQUASAUR I have to say that I have a long way to go but will continue to work on trying to get my pictures to the quality that you achieve. I have always loved your pictures. Good work!



Jessica said:


> Wonderful set up! It looks like your discus are very happy and healthy. Good for you!


I hope that their happy enough to do something!!! Heckels are known to be the most difficult discus to breed. Indeed at SimplyDiscus there is a sub-forum on Heckels only. THANKs for your kind words Jessica.



fredyk said:


> That's reallly nice: both of you


We try… actually I try and AQUASAUR rocks!



dufus said:


> What's the smallest one in the upper right of the first few pictures?
> Gorgeus tank.


If it is what I think that you are referring to, it is a female Apistogramma agassizii (http://www.thekrib.com/Apisto/A-agassizii.html). Great cichlids that like the same water conditions the Heckels do. THe male is in one of the other pictures. Thanks! 



TheOtherGeoff said:


> those heckels are looking nice. makes me miss mine...


Geoff, hope all the others are doing well! I traded my domestics in for the Heckels and Apistos. Something about wilds and especially Heckels that intrigues me.

Jim


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

jt20194 said:


> Geoff, hope all the others are doing well! I traded my domestics in for the Heckels and Apistos. Something about wilds and especially Heckels that intrigues me.
> 
> Jim


Everyone else is doing alright. i still have one heckel and 2 browns. i do want to get rid of one maybe 2 of my domestics and get more wilds. im in the same boat as you, there is just something about the wilds


----------



## dgiotto1970 (Jan 26, 2006)

These are some of the best photographs that I've seen so far. Great quality.

















[/QUOTE]

What kind of fish are they, both look very nice, but this one is awesome.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm glad it was just a mechanical snafu and you kept your cool and collected head - 
OH $&*%! LOL. I dread a possible failure on my AWC. :icon_frow 

Digiotto, Those are some of Aquasaur's pics, which probably shouldn't be in this journal. That is a Apisto Cacatoides "triple red" in the second. But I like Jim's picture with the macro pearling the best!


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Betowess said:


> Digiotto, Those are some of Aquasaur's pics, which probably shouldn't be in this journal.


That is correct Bob. And at the risk of "hijacking" myself, but in Jim's best interest, I would like to mention that posting your own stuff in someone else's thread is pretty much textbook "hijack" behavior on forums, and is generally considered inappropriate unless it is asked for by the thread owner.

In Jim's case, I hate to see this stuff here because all the photo's (that aren't his) really slow down trying to pull up this thread. And the re-posts of those same pictures just makes it worse.


*Jim *- I hate to see your trouble there buddy! Wow! And what scares me... my one canisters look just like that!  

I hope things are more dry now... and going to stay that way. :icon_wink


----------



## dgiotto1970 (Jan 26, 2006)

scolley said:


> And the re-posts of those same pictures just makes it worse.


Sorry guys, I was just interested in the fish. :icon_frow My Bad

No disrespect intended :angel:, Love this thread :icon_mrgr that's why I'm here in the first place.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

scolley said:


> I would like to mention that posting your own stuff in someone else's thread is pretty much textbook "hijack" behavior on forums, and is generally considered inappropriate unless it is asked for by the thread owner.
> 
> In Jim's case, I hate to see this stuff here because all the photo's (that aren't his) really slow down trying to pull up this thread.



*WOW! Very strong words! Better stresses strongly write this in those Site’s Rules*








May be I have no 2754 posts generally in the whole my favorite forums, I had sharing the last years…:icon_roll 
But first time I hear about this* “Hijack”- Theory*…:icon_twis 
Usually, most of the forums members I met, try to communicate free, without such negative prejudice…:icon_idea 
I’m glad always seeing somebody comment, picture, question…and shared experience in my threads! :red_mouth 
SORRY, that some of you, take this wrong way…:icon_twis 
*So, take my EXCUSES, Jim *– I didn’t mind to *“slow down trying to pull up this thread”…!*
As I said, I feel you like a man from my “Blood group” and just wanted to salute you,
encourage you about these nice fishes and photos and show you some of mine, 
which I suppose you will like too…roud: 
SORRY once again! I promise – will never “thrust” my photos in somebody’s topic here!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Jim, if I may... Hristo (Aquasaur), your fantastic pictures are a real blessing to the community. You know that. 

And probably no one has put as much effort into paintakingly sharing some technological breakthroughs than Scolley, in all of his 2753 posts over the years, not to mention his time private messaging others. Steve is correct about keeping ones work in its own thread. This is just a simple misunderstanding. No one needs to get upset, or take it personal. You guys are both champs in my opinion.roud:


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

Everyone, I have been out of touch yet again. Started a new job that has taken a lot of my time but should ultimately give me more time in the future and enable me to start that big tank project :icon_smil . 

That stated I’d like to address the last few posts... clearly an honest mistake that highlights the great members in this forum (all of them). No harm done. 



scolley said:


> *Jim *- I hate to see your trouble there buddy! Wow! And what scares me... my one canisters look just like that!
> 
> I hope things are more dry now... and going to stay that way. :icon_wink


Steve, thanks for your concern and kind words. Truth is compared to the challenge you have had to deal with this was nothing! No damage to the floor and the carpet is just fine. I am only glad that it happened in the basement. I am sorry that I could not be of more assistance in your nightmare. 



dgiotto1970 said:


> Sorry guys, I was just interested in the fish. :icon_frow My Bad
> 
> No disrespect intended :angel:, Love this thread :icon_mrgr that's why I'm here in the first place.


Dgiotto, no problem and I am glad that your enjoying this thread.



AQUASAUR said:


> As I said, I feel you like a man from my “Blood group” and just wanted to salute you, encourage you about these nice fishes and photos and show you some of mine, which I suppose you will like too…roud:
> SORRY once again! I promise – will never “thrust” my photos in somebody’s topic here!


Hristo (AQUASAUR), again Bob said it best, simple misunderstanding. Keep posting those beautiful pictures cause you know I am going to be working on mine until their better than yours :tongue: 



Betowess said:


> Jim, if I may... Hristo (Aquasaur), your fantastic pictures are a real blessing to the community. You know that.
> 
> And probably no one has put as much effort into paintakingly sharing some technological breakthroughs than Scolley, in all of his 2753 posts over the years, not to mention his time private messaging others. Steve is correct about keeping ones work in its own thread. This is just a simple misunderstanding. No one needs to get upset, or take it personal. You guys are both champs in my opinion.roud:


I couldn’t of said it better. Thanks Bob!!!

OK now more pictures that reveal RO manufactures have been improving their products. The housing on the right is from my first unit that failed. The housing on the left is the new one from SpectraPure. Clearly they have strengthened their casings by making their inner thread diameter smaller to allow for a thicker case around the fitting. 










I can’t say enough about SpectraPure products. I just finished setting up the new MAXCAP RODI unit and must say that it is just better built than my last unit. Further, their sediment and carbon block media filters down to .5 microns!roud: 










I sleep better at night now.


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

jt20194 said:


> Sorry about the quality of the pics but I shot these at 1600 ISO so that I would not scare the discus. Also, got reflection from the front because I was wearing a white shirt but thought that I would do a quick update of the Heckels. Haven't had any time to do anything about the plants but the fish are doing great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey jim How are you. I'm looking at the pics after we started talking. I love your planted tank its so amazing I wish I could have a tank like that. maybe when I get money I can properly start a planted tank.

I also notice you have a new strain of discus in the tank. What happened to the other strains. I hope they didn't die on you.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

jt20194 said:


> Welcome aboard dgarnier!!! You’ll find this to be a great forum and a very helpful group of individuals. Not sure what threads you have looked at but thank you for your comments on my setup. Here is a list of some other links that I think you’ll find very interesting as well as appreciate their aquascaping.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/33185-kahunas-revenge-56k.html
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/37229-update-new-pics-totally-cool-auto.html
> ...


This obviously demands an award. Wow! I'm in love with this thread and feel just terrible over that leak. I can't imagine having to clean all that up @ 6:30 in the morning! ugh. I've learned so much from your continued technological inventions and improvements. Much like Scolley, (Steve) you continue to contribute to the hobby. Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Too Busy*



Architect1 said:


> Hey jim How are you. I'm looking at the pics after we started talking. I love your planted tank its so amazing I wish I could have a tank like that. maybe when I get money I can properly start a planted tank.
> 
> I also notice you have a new strain of discus in the tank. What happened to the other strains. I hope they didn't die on you.





styxx1 said:


> This obviously demands an award. Wow! I'm in love with this thread and feel just terrible over that leak. I can't imagine having to clean all that up @ 6:30 in the morning! ugh. I've learned so much from your continued technological inventions and improvements. Much like Scolley, (Steve) you continue to contribute to the hobby. Thanks and keep up the great work!



I am sorry that I have been unable to get back to this thread and respond to both of you. I have unfortunately been completely swamped with work and a family crisis with my father-in-law having gone through two deep brain surgeries for a stage 3 brain tumor. This forum is not the only area that has lacked my attention… I have attached a photo of what happens when you aren’t around or haven’t the time when you are around to properly take care of your aquarium. Not to worry, the fish are alive and doing well except that I think the Discus thought that they were in the Amazon River and hid from me when I entered the room. I have finally addressed this mess since it was getting too difficult to feed the fish. Once I removed all the plants from the top, my Discus started exploring again and it is much easier to feed them. 

*Architect*, thanks for the concern on my other strains of Discus. They were fine; I just traded them in for the wild Heckels. Something about wild discus I find more intriguing…

*styxx1*, this is a great forum! I am always in awe of the members and their honest opinions and contributions. Thank you for your what you have said and I’ll try and keep up with this thread once I have time. I am hoping in a month or two to be able to start on a new project but I have been saying that for awhile now so really cannot be sure when it will start. In the meantime thanks again.

Jim


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

What kind of plants are those hanging out of the tank? Are they from in the tank? I can see how it would be hard to get food in the tank with all that up there.

Sorry to hear about your mess. Working at a LFS I have had to clean up quite a few floods. Luckly I haven't had any major issues at home. A couple of close calls but nothing bad... yet....


----------



## Hewer_07 (Feb 25, 2007)

gosh dango.... that is one Heck of a tank!!! i stand back in WOW!


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow that is some incredible growth!


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Update*

Well it has been a long time since I have replied to this thread. I think everyone knows that it has been crazy for me so I’ll just leave it at that. 

*Wingsdlc* – the plants are ludwigia guinea that I got from ashappar. They are “An aquatic or sub-aquatic perennial herb that may be emergent, may be anchored, with horizontal extensions over the water surface, or may be free floating” – mine became free floating and flowered like there was no tomorrow. Had to remove them completely. 

*Hewer_07* – thanks Hewer 07. I have recently made some changes around the filtering I am very pleased with. I removed the XP3 and replaced it with an Ocean Clear 340 driven by a Mag 9.5 pump that outputs 950GPH 0ft and 600 at 6ft. 

*retoid* – It did get pretty crazy. I’ll take some updated photos when I get back from Denver.

*Update* - In the meantime I have located an acrylic tank builder in Michigan that has given me some quotes on a custom tank that I plan building into the wall of my office at home. I very excited about the builder since I seen his work in the Northern Virginia and DC area in some homes that have more money in their AV and fish rooms then I have in my whole house. Since I have a recent friend that works with him to install these tanks, I am fortunate that my costs are very reasonable. 

Further I have been able to design it the way I want it with a unique flow system where the return is on the top in an overflow across the top of the back of the tank. The inlet is at the bottom across the back of the tank with a false back that leads onto a 5” wide section across the back that has gravel used for a bio filter. This enables me to have my discus breed without having to worry about the fry being sucked up the filter. I designed the top overflow to be removable so that I can clean the gravel underneath it when required. Finally, I also designed the flow so that I can use a sump which I find to be much more flexible given what I want to do with my auto water change system. The result is that there are no seen protrusions for inlets and outlets, much better circulation and I can even use a sump. This project is going to be slow since I have little time to focus on it. I’ll be taking a photo journal of it and will post it when I can.


----------



## palizdaroo (Mar 20, 2011)

absolutely beautifulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll good luck


----------

